# How to dispose of mealworm colony?



## mattyonamac

So my mealworms have mite... loads of them!

I've taken some adult beetles out and put them in a new tub to try and start a new colony but I want to get rid of the big one I've got.

How do you get rid of it all?


----------



## snowgoose

Hmmm, never done this before and might sould a bit cruel, but, could you maybe pour boiling water over it all ( to kill anything alive ) then just bin it?


----------



## bbav

Put them outside,what the local birds don't kill the night time cold will.


----------



## Amy2310

bbav said:


> Put them outside,what the local birds don't kill the night time cold will.



That, or feed them to a hamster, although the mites not do it much good.


----------



## Juzza12

If they're white then it sounds like flour mites which are harmless to reps. They'd be there due to too much humidity. I once threw out a colony of mealies because of it when i didn't need to.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

Please don't waste them. The local birds will munch them and any that die overnight will be eaten by insects and the like.


----------



## RedGex

You could put them out for the birds as suggested, or seal them in a bag and freeze the lot.

Or, clean them up best you can - if you can't be bothered picking the mealworms out by hand then sieve everything to remove majority of mites, clean their tub in very hot water and thoroughly dry, then just keep the colony dry and well aired and the mites should die out : victory:


----------



## mattyonamac

I've decided to transfer a few more beetles to a new tub, I'm going to go and get a sieve and transfer a couple of sieve fulls, then its time for mr and mrs blackbirds lunch!


----------



## SilverSky

if you know anyone with chickens they'll LOVE them


----------



## roger weeks

i fed mine to my rats they love them and so did birds in my garden,i have used them as bait when fishing, so there plenty of ways to use them rather than just binning them


----------



## spencerburgo

roger weeks said:


> i fed mine to my rats they love them and so did birds in my garden,i have used them as bait when fishing, so there plenty of ways to use them rather than just binning them


i give my mice and multis them a few times aweek as a treat they go bonkers for them,

cheers spencer...........


----------



## Swain86

Bird table


----------

